# AMD Phenom II X4 940 vs Intel i7 920



## robina_80

hi guys, 

whats the fastest proc the amd or intel considering the amd is 3Ghz and the intel is 2.66Ghz, also when games come out and require a cpu thats 2.8Ghz will it be too fast for the intel one and ofcourse the amd will run it smoothly???


----------



## Droogie

i7 > anything ever made by AMD

If you want gaming than Intel is the way to go.


----------



## JTM

I guess go with the Phenom since the i7 is already deemed obsolete by you. However they both are fine for gaming. They each have four cores so they can handle just about anything a game throws at them.


----------



## zer0_c00l

robina_80 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> whats the fastest proc the amd or intel considering the amd is 3Ghz and the intel is 2.66Ghz, also when games come out and require a cpu thats 2.8Ghz will it be too fast for the intel one and ofcourse the amd will run it smoothly???



theres alot of game benchies where the the phenom 940 is up there with i7. dont count out AMD  Phenom II , It isnt a 9950, overclocks very well ! and uses less power then an E8600 runs any game maxed in real world. and yes i am a fanboy!  http://www.techspot.com/review/137-amd-phenom2-x4-940-920/page12.html


----------



## Scubie67

This is not really a fair comparison.Phenom II x4 940 compared to a Intel P2 single core would be closer


----------



## zer0_c00l

Scubie67 said:


> This is not really a fair comparison.Phenom II x4 940 compared to a Intel P2 single core would be closer



+1 for the intel fanboy   hehe


----------



## Mitch?

Scubie67 said:


> This is not really a fair comparison.Phenom II x4 940 compared to a Intel P2 single core would be closer



Yeah or  P4 with it's 8ghz overclock..... On a single core. With a TDP of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and it's lonely mb of L2. (which performed as well as a 3ghz FX-55)


----------



## Scubie67

Obviously Mr Johanssen is not familiar with sarcasm


----------



## zer0_c00l

Scubie67 said:


> Obviously Mr Johanssen is not familiar with sarcasm



hehe


----------



## mcutra

*re*

i7 NO COMMENT ......

Cant wait for i7 Extreme totally geting it.....


----------



## robina_80

i7 extreme is already out


----------



## maroon1

Phenom 940 performs just like Q9400

Check the review in my signature, I rather trust 5 reviews than one


----------



## D@RKSID3

hehe


----------



## D@RKSID3

AMD is definately the one.


----------



## Gooberman

No i7 920 is the way to go  (I'm not a fanboy btw!)


----------



## bomberboysk

Core i7 is still the top of the line cpu right now, the phenom II's perform similarly to a same clocked core 2 quad, and the Core i7 is ~15% or so faster than the core 2 quads. Also, when a game says it requres a "2.8Ghz Cpu", it should really specify what kind of cpu, because theres quite a difference between a 2.66Ghz Core i7 and a 3Ghz phenom II, so essentially clock for clock, nothing beats the phenom II.


----------



## D@RKSID3

Did you look at the link provided on the previous page, i7 hardly out performs the 940. Plus when you look at the price difference, point made.


----------



## D@RKSID3

http://www.techspot.com/review/137-a...20/page12.html

This link is the one I'm referring to.


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

Ill stick with amd


----------



## just a noob

IBEPCWIZ said:


> and $1000 wins? Ill stick with amd



cool, do you want a cookie?


----------



## Bodaggit23

That 940 does look like a sweet chip. Can't argue that...


----------



## TrainTrackHack

For gaming, since performance usually depends more on GPU power, you can get away with a much cheaper platform by going for Phenom 2 and still have performance close to a significantly more expensive i7 platform.


----------



## robina_80

hang on backtrack di someone say clock for clock amd wins hands down!!!!!!!


----------



## funkysnair

dont knock the phenomII's ladies!!

you do realise that they are coming back dont you?

my next rig is gonna be a socket AM3 phenomII

i have gone from amd to intel now its time for amd again


----------



## robina_80

my last comment wasnt sarcastic it was a genuine comment and i really want to know


----------



## 2048Megabytes

just a noob said:


> Cool, do you want a cookie?



I'll have one.


----------



## just a noob

*thread derailment*



2048Megabytes said:


> I'll have one.


----------



## bomberboysk

D@RKSID3 said:


> Did you look at the link provided on the previous page, i7 hardly out performs the 940. Plus when you look at the price difference, point made.



http://www.techspot.com/review/137-amd-phenom2-x4-940-920/page6.html

Clock for clock i7 is quite a bit faster, and when you bring overclocking into the equation intel wins again... though not for long, most definately amd is making progress faster than intel, and whenever phenom III comes out it will more than likely beat intels offering at that time.


----------



## salman

funkysnair said:


> dont knock the phenomII's ladies!!
> 
> you do realise that they are coming back dont you?
> 
> my next rig is gonna be a socket AM3 phenomII
> 
> i have gone from amd to intel now its time for amd again




If i was to buy a rig now I'd go back to AMD as well, for one of the Phenom IIs.


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

salman said:


> If i was to buy a rig now I'd go back to AMD as well, for one of the Phenom IIs.



That must mean you want a cookie lololol AMD FTW


----------



## just a noob

IBEPCWIZ said:


> That must mean you want a cookie lololol AMD FTW



you must be living in a hole, via t0t4lly pwnz0rs t3h ph3n0m


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> hang on backtrack di someone say clock for clock amd wins hands down!!!!!!!


That was true back in the P4 days, now Phenom II barely keeps up with Intel's 45nm C2 lineup...


----------

